# WTB Remington Express Super Magnum Wood Stock



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking foe a Remington Express 12 Gauge Super Magnum wooden stock. Just need the butt stock. Contact me if you have a "nice one" you would like to sell. Al 801-931-8029.


----------

